# 1980 Stingray Pixie



## bikemonkey (Jan 14, 2019)

Sorry, I could not post this in the kid's forum. After all, it does say "Stingray" on it somewhere...

I started to clean the seat but calculated I may not live that long - so it is what it is...

All OG and comes with the owner's manual filled out by the kid who got it for Christmas.



980 Schwinn Stingray Pixie


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 14, 2019)

I just got a 1980 Pixie too. Mine is silver with a red fork.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 27, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> I just got a 1980 Pixie too. Mine is silver with a red fork.



We should start a thread, "Show us your Stingray Pixies!"


----------

